# Hard Water and handmade soap



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

We have super hard water at our new house. Its so hard, the local doctors recommend that anyone with kidney problems either drink distilled water or move!
I've been making and using lye soap for years, but now it is causing such horrible soap scum I can't stand it. The shower and sink drains keep clogging up too, which hasn't been a problem before. 
Short of a whole house water softener, which is NOT in the budget, anybody know how to deal with this? I'd rather not switch back to detergent cleansers, but the sinks get so gross so fast.


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

We have really hard well water here too and I have always used distilled water in my soap making. It does add to the cost, but I shop the sales and that helps. We just picked up 20 gallons at Fleet Farm before Christmas for something like .49 each. Probably cheaper than going with a water softener, especially if you are just making for yourself.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Does that help when using the soap? I don't have any problems making the soap, but using it coats the sink and tub with soap scum within just a few days. I can't imagine showering with distilled water...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It may help to use a different recipe. I use olive oil, coconut oil, and castor oil. Coconut is good with hard water.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Can you collect and save rainwater for soapmaking? I've used it and it worked fine. It is basically naturally distilled with only what it picked up coming through the atmosphere. 

As for the tub and sinks... We wipe down showers and tubs after every time it is used. This eliminates the spotty build up and helps keep things sparkly. A quick spray with vinegar water followed by a baking soda wipe down on tub rings and sinks will help control scummy build up there. It is a bit extra to do but so is replacing things or scrubbing harder when it has gotten bad.

You might consider getting a Berkey water filter for your drinking water.

Lavender Blue


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll give them a try!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

CLR home depot sells it by the gallon , just pour that into a pump up sprayer and spray down the shower every week , it really cuts through the soap scum.

ultimately a hole house water softener is probably more cost effective when amortized out over the years , but is a hit up front.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Pete, you're probably right, but we just had twins this summer, and there is just nothing to spare in the budget.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I use distilled water to make my soap. At the old house, we had extremely hard water. I ended up having to use The Works shower spray when I would get out of the shower. It is safe for septic systems.


----------



## CelestielAcres (Sep 16, 2016)

My only thought would be to change up your recipes to something that doesn't build up the scum as quickly when you are showering and washing hands. What oils are you using in your current recipe that is reacting to your water so poorly?


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I use coconut, sunflower, and olive in about equal proportion. No additives other than EO for scent. I also make a potassium hydroxide liquid soap that is coconut and olive that causes the same problem. I haven't changed formulas, just water districts!


----------

